
Ask HN: How do you manage your documents? - privatedms
How do you manage your (personal) documents?<p>If you do it digitally: Do you use special software? A proper DMS? Do you do OCR? Do you index the contents? Do you tag and categorize the documents? Automatically? Do you keep them on your computer? On your NAS? Home Server? What kind of documents do you actually keep? Do you also scan those that you&#x27;ll still need as an original? How do you scan?<p>Thanks
======
kasey_junk
A scanner called Doxie. Includes ocr & pdf creation.

Store on combination of local (Mac), Dropbox & Google Docs, all of which
search in document.

Also have a rudimentary folder structure.

------
bjourne
Emacs, org-mode and git. I use the filesystem as hierarchial storage.

